# U-Play: Spiel Neuinstallieren ?



## Elfenlied1997 (1. März 2014)

Ich möchte splinter cell neuinstallieren da das spiel bei mir bei einer mission in der Story abstürzt (Unbekannter Fehler). Das spiel wurde mit einem Code von U-Play aus gedownloaded. 

Frage: Wie Installiere ich es neu ohne das meine Spielstände verloren gehen und ohne das ich am ende wieder den Code eingeben muss? (Der ist ja nur einmalig benutzbar)

Wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte  
mfg Elfenlied1997


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. März 2014)

Die Spielstände weiß ich nicht, aber den Code wirst du nicht nochmal eingeben müssen. Das Spiel ist ja an den Account gebunden.
Im Zweifelsfall einfach deinstallieren und nochmal runterladen :/


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. März 2014)

In den Uplay Einstellungen musst du unter allgemein den Punkt "Cloud Speichersynchronisierung aktivieren" angeklickt haben.
Spiel deinstallieren ist ganz simpel. Musst in Uplay auf das Game klicken und dann kannst du links neben dem Punkt "Spielen" einen Reiter öffnen. Dort taucht dann der Punkt "Deinstallieren" auf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel musst du auch nicht wieder neu aktivieren oder so. Wenn das Game einmal aktiviert ist, ist das Game auch an deinem Account gebunden. Völlig egal ob du das Game nun entfernst oder nicht. 

Edit:
Öhh ja bitte gern geschehen... -.-


----------

